# Around what age do puppies start sleeping through the night?



## ShilohGSD (May 10, 2013)

I'm going to start trying to crate my puppy at night since she seems to be pretty comfortable with her crate during the day. I know it varies from individual to individual depending on various factors, but is there an approximate age at which puppies start sleeping through the night once they are comfortable with their crates? I'm referring to a good, solid 7-8 hours. 

I'd be totally fine with having to get up in the middle of the night and take her out to potty if it means she'll let me get 7-8 hours of sleep. Right now, I only get maybe 5 hours, 6 if I'm lucky. She won't let me get to sleep right away most nights, then I have to get up twice and take her out to potty, and she usually gets up at sunrise and decides it's time to eat breakfast and play. So there's no hope at that point of me getting anymore sleep. I just miss my sleep and need something to look forward to LOL


----------



## flyingmonkey (Jun 5, 2013)

I would have to say around 2.5 - 3 months. 
How old is your pup?
Mine was 5 weeks when I got her, a little thing. The owners weren't able to feed the pups any longer.
For about 2 weeks I had little sleep. Little being in as sleeping for maybe 4 hours max. She cried very badly if she wanted me up or to be taken out. Loud as in "oh god, the neighbors will wake up ..." loud, hehe.
She wandered around my room once an hour through the night at about two months and then once she decided she wanted to sleep in my bed, she began sleeping through the night.

p.s. I actually miss being woken up my cute whining. :<


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Mine didn't sleep through the night until 5 months...and she still wakes up stupid early.
Sleep is a thing of the past now.

Eventually it'll happen but there's no telling when really


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Kris has been sleeping right through the night since she was about 4 months old but is an early riser so I am usually up at 5 am. Now that the weather is nicer, I put her outside and go back to bed till 7 am.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ammy started sleeping all the way through the night when she was about 3-3.5 months. One morning I just woke up and realized she hadn't whined to go out in the night. It was after a hard day of play, I was super happy when it happened!


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

Lincoln was 9 weeks and Ellie a little over 4 months.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Watson was about 5-6 months when he would reliably sleep through the night. Before that he would wake up and whine at 5am on the nights we didn't let him out. Now he will sleep until 6-7 which is our normal wakeup time.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Hamilton stopped needing to potty overnight somewhere between 12 and 16 wks. I don't remember exactly, the puppy days are getting blessedly foggy. He would sleep from like 11-7.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Recon started sleeping through the night around 14-16 weeks. 

My foster pup was sleeping through the night by 6 weeks.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Hmmmm...Alannah was actually fairly young when she started sleeping well and solidly through the night. I would say about 3.5 - 4 months. We went out to potty right before bed (11 or so) and then again early in the am (around 5:30 or so).


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Manna didn't wake up until 6am today!!!! I got sleep!

lol. she's just over 7 months so I think she might be a bit slow


----------



## ShilohGSD (May 10, 2013)

Wow, some of you got really lucky with your pups it seems! Shiloh is 3 months/12 weeks old as of yesterday, so hopefully she'll be there soon *sigh*


----------



## Macee s mom (May 3, 2013)

Since I got her at 10 weeks.. As long as she sleeps with me she sleeps lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socalsurfer (May 31, 2013)

My foster pup is 7 months and will sleep until I wake up. She sleeps in the crate next to my bed. I'm lucky for that at least. She is quite happy to sleep in and has never woken up in the night (or at least made noise about it).


----------



## Gogoclips (Apr 27, 2013)

Kidogo started sleeping through the night at about 15 weeks. He is now 5 months and doesn't wake up unless we are both awake. He comes out of his crate and hops up onto the bed for snuggles if one of us is still sleeping.


----------

